

Could Customized Newspapers Bring Readers Back?  - omnivore
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/09/business/media/09print.html

======
Anon84
Isn't this what RSS Readers are for? To select the news you are and aren't
interested in reading?

~~~
utnick
Yea but there isn't always an rss feed for the specific topic you are
interested in ( example: news about high school debate teams in my subdivision
of Dallas )

I could create one obviously with google news customized feeds or pipes, but
if I'm not a techinical person I won't do that.

A Dallas startup called pegasus news tried to tackle this problem and got
acquired about a year ago: <http://www.pegasusnews.com/about/dailyyou/>

